# Roman blind



## Andydoug (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know where we can replace the paper roman blind on the door of a burstner Argos? One of the dogs has decided to destroy it!!

Thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Andydoug,

Leisure Spares should be able to assist if it is a Seitz door (which I think they are) as they have the parts diagrams available to them. Send them an email with a photo of the door exterior and what you are looking for [email protected]. Alternatively you will have to source this from your preferred Burstner dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

How do you make a Roman blind.... Poke him in the eyes :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray


----------

